# SeeMore Big FGP Putter



## Val (Jun 6, 2012)

I was looking for a new mallet putter whilst on holiday and came across this beauty. 

It is  milled stainless steel, centre shafted and face balanced with the SeeMore RST alignment technology (a red dot you hide which lets you know you are set up correctly). It has a nice solid feel to it and rolls the ball very well and has instilled a confidence I have lacked in putting for a long time.

Great product :thup:

http://www.seemore.com/products/product/big-fgp-nickel/


----------



## One Planer (Jun 6, 2012)

Zach Johnson uses SeeMore putters.... and he's pretty useful with a flat stick.

Not the prettiest putter out there but if it gives you the confidence to get the ball in the hole then money well spent :thup:

Out of pure curiocity. How dd prices on equipment compare to over here?


----------



## Val (Jun 6, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Zach Johnson uses SeeMore putters.... and he's pretty useful with a flat stick.

Not the prettiest putter out there but if it gives you the confidence to get the ball in the hole then money well spent :thup:

Out of pure curiocity. How dd prices on equipment compare to over here?
		
Click to expand...

Similar, eg the new Scotty line up is around $349 (Â£225 at $1.55 to the Â£1.00) a set of Ping i20's will cost around $1000 and vokeys at $129 each. There are plenty end of line bargains with the white burner superfast offered in places at $129 for fairways and $99 for hybrids


----------



## thecraw (Jun 6, 2012)

Good stuff, look forward to seeing it in action in a couple of weeks time. I like Seemore putters.


----------

